# Goat food for rabbit?



## BobbiesZoo (Mar 31, 2016)

Please tell me a rabbit can safely eat Purina Goat Chow. We have been adopted by a dumped/escaped pet rabbit whom we've named Buster. While I offer Buster rabbit food, hay and apples/carrots, he really likes the goat chow. He hangs out w/our goat in her hut. I hope it's safe!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Probably isn't the best. Is that what he is mainly eating?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Goat Chow is mostly alfalfa and wheat hulls. It won't hurt him, just make him really fat with the sugar content. If he is loose he is probably grazing as well? As long as he has enough grass and weeds to eat a little won't matter. He does need a salt block somewhere that he can reach.


----------



## BobbiesZoo (Mar 31, 2016)

He does graze a lot. He can get the horse salt lick or goat minerals if he wants.


----------



## jaimn (May 16, 2015)

Oh, that gives me an idea - I'll spread the goat food where the pesky rabbits can eat it, and maybe they'll be too fat to eat this year's cabbage and hubbard crop....
I can dream!  :fluffy:


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Oh my goodness - can you post a photo of Buster and your goat? Somebody else on here had a free range rabbit with their goats and it is just SO adorable! I would love to try it but am sure it would get eaten in 5 minutes flat.


----------



## BobbiesZoo (Mar 31, 2016)

Can't figure out how to post pic. The one link wants me to put in a http://...the pic is just on our hard drive. HELP!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

BobbiesZoo said:


> Can't figure out how to post pic. The one link wants me to put in a http://...the pic is just on our hard drive. HELP!


Under "Additional Options" below where you type a reply, there is a button that says "Manage Attachments". When you click on it, it opens a second small window with blank lines and you can choose where to upload your photo from, then you have to click the upload button, and then when it finishes it will show as an attachment and you hit "close this window" to close that little window and it will bring you back to the regular place where you type your post.

Sorry - I'm not the best at explaining this


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

maybe this helps


----------



## BobbiesZoo (Mar 31, 2016)

*Pic of bunny and goat*

Here is Buster Bunny and Aurora hanging out.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too funny and cute!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Oh my goodness - I love that SO much! So I see that Buster could clearly get out of the pen whenever he wants.... do you have fox, coyote, and hawks in your area? Does Buster seem to stay near your goats for safety? I have really thought about trying to add a large rabbit as a pet to my barn but am worried. I support free range house rabbits a lot but my allergies don't allow me to have a house bun!


----------



## BobbiesZoo (Mar 31, 2016)

Well, he adopted us, so he's pretty savvy. I too would be worried about throwing any ol' bun outside like that. Apparently he's an escapee from the neighbor. We supposedly have fox, never seen any. There was a bad case of mange in the fox last fall, so I guess the population is down. And we do have hawks and probably coyote. We are only about 4 miles from were we used to live and I lost a Pug to a coyote there, I HATE those friggin' things. Anyhow, Buster is actually pretty camouflaged. He hides in shadow really well. He has multiple safe areas he can get to. And I know he's fast, neighbor dog chased him once. All their animals are apparently "free range" and it's causing an issue now that their goats have found our grain. If they won't keep them up, I'm gonna have to get animal control involved. I keep my animals on my property, keep yours on yours! :sad: Only exception would be Buster, obviously he didn't want to live over there. He stays between our pasture and garden and is very well fed! We can pet him now. I'm hopeful by late fall we'll be able to pick him up. I would like to put him in an encloser for winter.


----------



## PygmyGoatGirl (Apr 20, 2015)

Cute! 
We personally have fed our rabbits goat food, and vice versa when we accidentally run out of one or the other.


----------



## ChristyAllen (Aug 15, 2016)

My rabbit hangs out with my chickens, goats, cats and dogs! She is the bomb and could care less what they are doing. Helen does her own thing. She does like to cuddle with my Great Pyr.


----------



## ChristyAllen (Aug 15, 2016)

BobbiesZoo said:


> Well, he adopted us, so he's pretty savvy. I too would be worried about throwing any ol' bun outside like that. Apparently he's an escapee from the neighbor. We supposedly have fox, never seen any. There was a bad case of mange in the fox last fall, so I guess the population is down. And we do have hawks and probably coyote. We are only about 4 miles from were we used to live and I lost a Pug to a coyote there, I HATE those friggin' things. Anyhow, Buster is actually pretty camouflaged. He hides in shadow really well. He has multiple safe areas he can get to. And I know he's fast, neighbor dog chased him once. All their animals are apparently "free range" and it's causing an issue now that their goats have found our grain. If they won't keep them up, I'm gonna have to get animal control involved. I keep my animals on my property, keep yours on yours! :sad: Only exception would be Buster, obviously he didn't want to live over there. He stays between our pasture and garden and is very well fed! We can pet him now. I'm hopeful by late fall we'll be able to pick him up. I would like to put him in an encloser for winter.


I would give him a safe dry and warm place to go in the winter but I would leave him where he is. a bunny's temp is 101 103 so they tolerate cold better than heat. they are much like our chickens dogs and cats. I plan to build a "rabbit hutch" much like you see online about building a feral cat house. have you seen those? I had planned to bring her inside but she is doing so well with everyone else that I hate to seclude her and make her unhappy b/c rabbits are very social animals. I have a perfectly good barn that everyone loves to pile up in. As far as the food thing: I wouldn't worry about it. someone said it will make him fat, haha!! it will but he will be anyway. they are also very lazy pets!! I love rabbits!


----------

